# Fujairah Rentals



## Clement Naidoo (Jul 28, 2013)

HI, I have been offered work in Fujairah and am wondering the average rental cost for a 2 or 3 bedroom apartment or house per month or year. If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Clement Naidoo said:


> HI, I have been offered work in Fujairah and am wondering the average rental cost for a 2 or 3 bedroom apartment or house per month or year. If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated.:fingerscrossed:


Google will be your best friend, and try dubizzle.com, propertyfinder.ae etc for ideas. Unfortunately, it's slim picking out there in Fujairah, you won't have too many choices  Good luck!


----------



## Clement Naidoo (Jul 28, 2013)

thanks im currently trying google


----------

